# Multi-Monitor Feature



## mainsound (Sep 2, 2019)

I was trying today to get OBS to monitor to a second source today, but I couldn't find a way to do it without the use of an outside program. I think it would be a good feature to have, being able to have 2 different monitor sources. It seemed like all the necessary requirements were there, but there was no way to route the audio down a second path in your computer. Just an idea for the future.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 2, 2019)

By "monitor source", you mean be able to monitor one source with one monitoring device, and monitor another source with a different monitoring device?


----------



## mainsound (Dec 18, 2019)

I don't know how I missed this response those few months ago.... but you basically had it. Like if I wanted to use the different tracks for different recording sessions. Track 1 for stream, track 2 for basic recording, track 3 routed as another input for the computer. My thinking is to be able to have those in discord VC with me for my stream be able to hear some of the effects and things that I do, but not their own voices,  so that they aren't wondering what I am referencing sometimes. 

It's just an idea and may be best as a possible plugin feature.


----------



## Hypnotwist (Jan 13, 2020)

mainsound said:


> I don't know how I missed this response those few months ago.... but you basically had it. Like if I wanted to use the different tracks for different recording sessions. Track 1 for stream, track 2 for basic recording, mywegmansconnect track 3 routed as another input for the computer. My thinking is to be able to have those in discord VC with me for my stream be able to hear some of the effects and things that I do, but not their own voices,  so that they aren't wondering what I am referencing sometimes.
> 
> It's just an idea and may be best as a possible plugin feature.



Thanks for the great feedback.


----------

